# Help with jobs in Benalmadena!



## emily.11

Hey, I'm going back to Benalmadena for the last 2 weeks in july for a holiday, but being a poor student I'm planning to either stay on or work, or go out around mid-June and work for a few weeks before and continue after my holiday. Does anyone know any websites or ways I can find a job (preferably bar work) before I go? Thanks!


----------



## Simon & Elaine

Emily,
We are moving out to have a cafe-bar in Benalmadena from next week. Feel free to contact us nearer the time if you are still looking for work.

Regards, 
Simon & Elaine


----------



## kim_r_89

*Help!!!!!*

hi my name is kim and i am looking to come over to spain for the summer to work. was just reading your post and was wondering whethr or not there would be a job there for me at all??...i am a very hard working relliably individual who enjoys working on my own or with a team.i am just looking for some bar work or something for over the summer. i have experince working in a bar as my last job was in the local pub for a year until it closed down last month.....hope to hear from you whether it is good or bad news


----------



## Simon & Elaine

Hi Kim,
Please feel free to send us contact details to my email address ([email protected]), ideally with a CV and an indication of when you are likely to be in Benalmadena. We would like to call you over next few days if that is OK.

Thanks


----------



## jodie-sefton

hi simon and elaine, 

my name is jodie, i was wandering if you was still looking for somebody to work in your cafe/bar.
i am definately moving to benalmadena end of march beginning of april and looking to do work like this.
i am hardworking, reliable and have a very bubbly personality,i have some experience of working in a bar and a cafe as i did this a couple of years ago,hope to here from you soon,
thanks


----------



## Simon & Elaine

Hi Jodie,
Please feel free to call in and see us when you arrive. we are probably looking for someone - perhaps not until May, but owuld be pleased to meet you. 

Once here, please call us on 952 561 989 or 608 620 908.

Thanks, Simon


----------



## jojo

Simon and Elaine there are squillions of out of work, experienced bar and restaurant workers in Benalmadena. Think carefully before raising peoples hopes. 


Jo x


----------



## Simon & Elaine

Jo,
Thanks - please see date of original post - this was last year. we have employed someone and that time has come and gone. We are now starting to think about people for this year and always ask people to see us if they are in the area... thanks


----------



## jojo

I never notice when these posts start, I just see em when they "ping" on my screen LOL. I always worrry about people coming over "on a promise" and getting stuck (I'm not saying you're in the business of letting people down but you know what I mean!!) How is business down there? I´ve heard alot bars etc are closing, partly due to the predicted lack of tourists this summer and partly due to the tightening up of the licences???? I'm interested to know how true it is - And better stilll, where abouts are you? I´m often in Benalmadena, I could bring my tribe down for a meal or coffee!!?

Jo


----------



## Simon & Elaine

I know what you mean. it is so difficult with so many people still thinking that finding a job down here is easy and it is an easy way to get a bit of sun.... I wish!!!

We are on the front in Las Gaviotas.... if you know the area, we are near the drunken sailor / wigan bar ... on the upper level (like sailor), but on the other side. the name of the bar is<snip> 

If you are in the area it would be great if you can pop in. Have you been down here long?

Simon


----------



## jojo

Simon & Elaine said:


> I know what you mean. it is so difficult with so many people still thinking that finding a job down here is easy and it is an easy way to get a bit of sun.... I wish!!!
> 
> We are on the front in Las Gaviotas.... if you know the area, we are near the drunken sailor / wigan bar ... on the upper level (like sailor), but on the other side. the name of the bar is <snip>
> 
> If you are in the area it would be great if you can pop in. Have you been down here long?
> 
> Simon



I´ve been in Alhaurin de la torre (the other side of the mountain behind you!) for a year. I´ve got some friends who live in France, but they visit me here quite often and love Benalmadena - they like the britishness of it (quiz nights, english footballl, sunday roasts, fish n chips, british newspapers.....), something they dont get in their area of France, so I often go there with them. In fact they're planning to rent an apartment there in March for a few months! I think I know roughly where you are, so I´ll come in the next time I'm down there


Jo x


----------



## griz616

Simon & Elaine said:


> I know what you mean. it is so difficult with so many people still thinking that finding a job down here is easy and it is an easy way to get a bit of sun.... I wish!!!
> 
> We are on the front in Las Gaviotas.... if you know the area, we are near the drunken sailor / wigan bar ... on the upper level (like sailor), but on the other side. the name of the bar is<snip>
> 
> If you are in the area it would be great if you can pop in. Have you been down here long?
> 
> Simon


hi, I don't know if you are alowed to, but it would be nice if you could put some photo's of yourselves & your place in an album on your personal profile page?
regards griz616


----------



## aaron.taylor

My name is aaron, i am moving to benalmadena end of march and looking for car mechanic or tyre fitting jobs. If anybody knows of any please could you reply back.
Thanks...


----------



## griz616

*Help with jobs in Benalmedena*



aaron.taylor said:


> My name is aaron, i am moving to benalmadena end of march and looking for car mechanic or tyre fitting jobs. If anybody knows of any please could you reply back.
> Thanks...


I don't know if you watch the program the garage or the english garage or whatever on skye, well they are in malaga, last time I was on their web site they were advertising for mechanics etc......regards griz616


----------



## aaron.taylor

iya could you please tell me the website adress please and i can have a look thankyou


----------



## griz616

*help with jobs in benalmedena*



aaron.taylor said:


> iya could you please tell me the website adress please and i can have a look thankyou


englishmobilemechanics.com, hope this helps, griz


----------



## jojo

griz616 said:


> englishmobilemechanics.com, hope this helps, griz



I dont know if this is the same one, but someone I know appplied for a job with a Mobile Tyre/garage in Benalmadena and although the potential earnings looked good, you had to be self employed and pay summat?? - apparently it was more of a franchise thing, however, it may not be the same one. I guess there gonna be a few in that area!!!


Jo x


----------



## griz616

*help with jobs in benalmadina*



jojo said:


> I dont know if this is the same one, but someone I know appplied for a job with a Mobile Tyre/garage in Benalmadena and although the potential earnings looked good, you had to be self employed and pay summat?? - apparently it was more of a franchise thing, however, it may not be the same one. I guess there gonna be a few in that area!!!
> 
> 
> Jo x


You could be right jo, The one I saw was on the discovery channel, in fact still is I have just posted the contact, as you probably saw, they certainly are advertising for people, have a look yourself on the net

griz


----------



## jojo

griz616 said:


> You could be right jo, The one I saw was on the discovery channel, in fact still is I have just posted the contact, as you probably saw, they certainly are advertising for people, have a look yourself on the net
> 
> griz



I might apply myself! I can change a tyre! LOL

Jo x


----------



## griz616

*h.w.j.i.b*



jojo said:


> I might apply myself! I can change a tyre! LOL
> 
> Jo x


You can mess with my spore tyre anytime jo, but on a serious note, the pub is screaming for me, cattch you later
griz


----------



## Rosco102

*Moving to Benalmadena*



Simon & Elaine said:


> Emily,
> We are moving out to have a cafe-bar in Benalmadena from next week. Feel free to contact us nearer the time if you are still looking for work.
> 
> Regards,
> Simon & Elaine


Hi, myself (Ross) and a good friend (Shell) ar moving to Benalmadena for 3months of the summer and are interested in bar work or any kind of work really. We are both hard workers and would really appreciate the chance to prove it.
Yours truely, 
Ross Keogh.


----------



## jkchawner

griz616 said:


> You could be right jo, The one I saw was on the discovery channel, in fact still is I have just posted the contact, as you probably saw, they certainly are advertising for people, have a look yourself on the net
> 
> griz


if u have ever watched the program its easy to understand why they need new workers all the time JOCKS ATTITUDE 
if i worked with him i would be on a murder charge now


----------



## iainrodger

*hi there*

Hi guys , coming over on 11th May was wondering if you would still be hiring at that point and if experience is necessary as all I've done over here is my Painter & Decorating apprenticeship and worked in a local shop , thanks for your help


----------



## traceycornhill

I am moving out to Benalmadena in the summer, i already have a villa and am familiar with travelling arrangements, just need somewhere to work, I have managed a large hotel/restaurant and taught primary age children for the last 3years, so any ideas of what i could do would be appreciated. Thankyou, Tracey


----------



## jojo

traceycornhill said:


> I am moving out to Benalmadena in the summer, i already have a villa and am familiar with travelling arrangements, just need somewhere to work, I have managed a large hotel/restaurant and taught primary age children for the last 3years, so any ideas of what i could do would be appreciated. Thankyou, Tracey



Hotel work is usually done through agencies from what I´ve been told. Teaching jobs I would imagine would need you to go to the local town halls, although schools in Spain are closed for the summer.

It maybe worth looking at the local papers situations vacant columns, which you can see on-line

Jo xxx


----------



## traceycornhill

Thankyou, do you know of any particular local papers as its difficult to find them using google! Oh and when abouts do the schools close for summer-how long a break do they get? Thanks x


----------



## SteveHall

You will find details of the press on Expat portal, living in Spain, retiring in Spain. | thisisspain.info


----------



## jojo

traceycornhill said:


> Thankyou, do you know of any particular local papers as its difficult to find them using google! Oh and when abouts do the schools close for summer-how long a break do they get? Thanks x


The Sur on line, the friday ad are two that spring to mind.

Schools break up in June and they go back mid september

Jo


----------



## dannywilson

Hi there i'm moving out to Benalmadena for the summer and maybe longer depending on how things turn out. I'm an IT technical advisor at the moment but i also work as a door supervisor do you know if there are any of these types of jobs going. I've heard it used to be easy to find jobs but now its getting harder. I'm coming out on the 5th of may so 7 days time. I'm looking for any type of work at the moment. 

If anyone has any information in regards to jobs going please could you let me via email [email protected] or phone 07852 898633


----------



## Suenneil

Benalmadena looks like its going to be busy this Summer ! .... Im glad Im down in Estepona - much quieter


----------



## carynnicolagrosvenor

*Looking for work in the Malaga Area*

Hi there, 
I'm looking to move out to Spain at the end of May/June and I am looking for work in the Malaga area. I speak fluent Spanish and am a native English speaker. I'm a language graduate and have experience of living, working and studying in both Spain and South America. I'm looking for any type of work at the moment just to get me started in the country. Last year I was working in Valladolid as an English teacher but I've since been working in London and am just ready to come back to Spain!! 
Any ideas are welcome or if you know anyone who is hiring..
Thanks..Best wishes
Caryn Grosvenor




Simon & Elaine said:


> Emily,
> We are moving out to have a cafe-bar in Benalmadena from next week. Feel free to contact us nearer the time if you are still looking for work.
> 
> Regards,
> Simon & Elaine


----------



## Sabrina1984

hi,
is here somebody who knows a internet adress or something where i can look for a job as waitress here in Benalmadena. I went also from door to door, but at the moment is it very hard to get a job here.
it will be nice when somebody can help me!!
Thanks
Sabrina


----------



## jojo

Sabrina1984 said:


> hi,
> is here somebody who knows a internet adress or something where i can look for a job as waitress here in Benalmadena. I went also from door to door, but at the moment is it very hard to get a job here.
> it will be nice when somebody can help me!!
> Thanks
> Sabrina



I dont think there is such an internet address. You could try looking at the local papers on line, The Sur in Englsih, Friday Ad.... To be honest, jobs like that tend top go really quickly and its who you know or just being in the right place at the right time. The schools have finished in Spain for the summer, so theres a few Spanish kids who are looking for jobs down there too.

Keep trying and perhaps making friends with some of the bar owners who may bear you in mind should they get a vacancy??????



Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

If you can take the xxxx have you tried 24 Hour Square? By now, there is usually a turnover over of staff. It ain't pretty ...... but...


----------



## MarcAkbar

emily.11 said:


> Hey, I'm going back to Benalmadena for the last 2 weeks in july for a holiday, but being a poor student I'm planning to either stay on or work, or go out around mid-June and work for a few weeks before and continue after my holiday. Does anyone know any websites or ways I can find a job (preferably bar work) before I go? Thanks!


Hey just search there are now many online jobs and If you are skilled person I assure you that it will be easy for you to find a job online.


----------



## xabiaxica

MarcAkbar said:


> Hey just search there are now many online jobs and If you are skilled person I assure you that it will be easy for you to find a job online.


seriously???


----------



## jojo

MarcAkbar said:


> Hey just search there are now many online jobs and If you are skilled person I assure you that it will be easy for you to find a job online.


If you have professional skills, are fluent in written and spoken Spanish, you stand a better chance of getting a job! The many jobs on line are not all still available and are also being sought by the many, many people already here who are out of work

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

MarcAkbar said:


> Hey just search there are now many online jobs and If you are skilled person I assure you that it will be easy for you to find a job online.


Two points:

firstly, many would-be immigrants are unskilled and secondly, if it is really so easy to find a job I suggest you offer your expertise to the Spanish Government as they have over four million people looking for jobs.


----------



## MarcAkbar

I mean that I will suggest only to find a part time jobs on the online. Example the freelance.com or elancer.com or odesk.com, Just try that site and Hope it can really helps. Spain is beautiful.


----------



## xabiaxica

MarcAkbar said:


> I mean that I will suggest only to find a part time jobs on the online. Example the freelance.com or elancer.com or odesk.com, Just try that site and Hope it can really helps. Spain is beautiful.


so you were being totally misleading


a freelance online job is NOT the same as a job in Benalmadena or anywhere else in Spain


----------



## MarcAkbar

xabiachica said:


> so you were being totally misleading
> 
> 
> a freelance online job is NOT the same as a job in Benalmadena or anywhere else in Spain


Ah OK I really sorry........
:sorry:


----------



## mrypg9

It's unfair to raise people's hopes of employment when four million plus Spaniards are out of work. Imo they should be first in the queue for any jobs that may be going.
Would-be immigrants should realise that wages are low compared to the UK and that the cost of living in the areas where most state they would like to settle - the various Costas - is quite high.
If you are unskilled and speak no Spanish, stay home would be my advice..


----------



## computergenius

MarcAkbar said:


> I mean that I will suggest only to find a part time jobs on the online. Spain is beautiful.


I use those sites as part of finding work. I live in Spain, and I have had jobs in Spain, but as most people who use any Spanish websites will know, the standard of work is generally low, and pay is generally lower.

I have managed to find work on-line, but you need to be good at what you do - writing, translating, programming or designing. It's not for everyone, and you have to remember that you are up against opposition from all over the world, including Pakistan and India, so the money is not high. But if you are accurate and fast enough in what you do - and (more importantly) what you do can be done online.

It doesn't help to suggest this sort of thing, it's not really a possibility, UNLESS you have some skill that can be used on-line already. 

Most English job adverts seem to be for "working girls" or time share sales people (no jokes please!) - and most Spanish job sites seem to be full of courses, not jobs.

If you aren't the kind of person who can fend for themselves in some way, then it isn't going to work for you.

I have always been of the opinion that there were no jobs, but plenty of work, in Spain. Now, there are still no jobs, but less work.

But I agree that Spain is beautiful - and I love the Spanish people and their traditions. I live inland from Malaga, and if the work is getting on my nerves, I just have to step outside, and see why I am working so hard.


----------

